# Damaged flank/missing scales



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I was moving my fish into their new aquarium, and while netting my Chocolate Cichlid he/she scratched one of his/her sides pretty good on a rock. It's missing quite a few scales, but otherwise the wounds look pretty superficial.

Other than clean water, is there anything else I can do to ensure a complete recovery without infection?

Thanks in advance.

Daryl


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Salt will help. Look for aquarium, canning, Kosher or rock salt. 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons.


----------

